# λαπιτόπι



## Theseus (Feb 15, 2012)

What does this term mean in slang or is it simply the Greek for laptop?


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, it's a slang term for laptop. It's a kind of a hellenization of the word, making the word ''laptop'' sound more ''Greek''!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't say slang as much as making fun of how old people pronounce foreign words (for instance, one of my grandparents used to call a _sandwich_ _σαντουίτσ*ι*_, rather than... well, _σάντουιτς_).

The first time I heard it being used was in a commercial, a couple of years ago, although it could have been in use earlier.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Παρόμοια είναι το _ιντερνέτι_ ή το _πεντέφι_ (PDF), αλλά το παλιότερο του είδους είναι ίσως ο _βατσιμάνης_ (watchman), που επίσης αναπτύσσει ένα -_ι_- στη μέση για να ακούγεται πιο φυσιολογικό στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2012)

Παρόμοιο και το _φατσομπούκι_.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 16, 2012)

Το κυριότερο: το πισί, του πισιού, τα πισιά, των πισιών... 
Κλίνεται κατά το σιντί, του σιντιού :-D
(αυτά είναι και εύκολα, πάνε μόνα τους!)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2012)

Σωστόστ! Έτσι και τα _ντιβιντιά_· ευτυχώς οι νεότερες γενιές δεν είχαν το κόλλημα των μεγαλύτερών τους που ούτε απενοχοποίησαν ποτέ τους τα _ταξιά _και που τώρα αποστρέφονται κανονικώς εντεταγμένα όπως τα _παλτά_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2012)

Μίμη να ένα γκάτζετ, Λόλα να ένα μπάτζετ
Μίμη να το ισοζύγιο, Λόλα να ένα διαζύγιο (δείχνουμε φωτό Μενεγάκη)
Μίμη να μια καμπάνα, Λόλα να ο Dolce & Gabanna
Μίμη να μια σπανακόπιτα, Λόλα να η λιτότητα


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL και το κλέβω!


----------

